# Please Welcome Home our Katrina Dog



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 25, 2005)

Sadie is a 6-12 month old mutt (redish incoloring). She was taken from LA to Mississippi to New Jersey! She isgetting along great with Reya (no rabbit intros yet!) 

We will keep this updated with pictures to come!



-Danielle


----------



## ruka (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow, that is really great of you to take a dogin need into your home. I hope everything works out well. Props to you!:highfive:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Sadie! :wave:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 25, 2005)

What a great thing to do!


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 26, 2005)

Hugs to Sadie, you and your family for providing a place for her! :angel:


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

Kudos to the D family!! ::round of applause::

Welcome to NJ Sadie!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Sadie!

We need pictures!


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the first pic.....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 26, 2005)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 26, 2005)

She is sooooo cute! Looks like a little ball of energy too!

Congratulations! That is so great of you to adopt a Katrina dog!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

How's Sadie's health? Did she have anytrouble before she was rescued? I know she's healthy nowbecause I know you never would've taken her if not, but I'm justcurious. 

Do they have any clue who she belongs to is still alive or is there away for people who have left their pets behind that have been rescuedto find if their babies are still alive and well living in some angel'shouse like your own?

-Carolyn


----------



## la (Sep 26, 2005)

It's always good to see people that are sogenerous. I don't know how anyone could be willing to leave theiranimals behind. I know we took our two rabbits, and my fiance's parentstook their two dogs and bird.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome to the new pup!!!

She's such a sweetie. Is shea foster or did youadopt her? If I had to give up my puppy, I would feel so muchbetter knowing there were kind people loving her!!


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> How's Sadie's health? Did she have any troublebefore she was rescued? I know she's healthy now because Iknow you never would've taken her if not, but I'm justcurious.
> 
> Do they have any clue who she belongs to is still alive or is there away for people who have left their pets behind that have been rescuedto find if their babies are still alive and well living in some angel'shouse like your own?
> 
> -Carolyn


At this time we are just fostering her.

She seems very healthy. One of her hind legs is a bit tender andswollen, however she was in a crate for a very long time. I think we'lluse some warm compresses on it tonight and we will call the rescuepeople to arrange for a vet visit if it doesn't improve. I thinks it'sprobably a muscle sprain or strain. Who knows what the poor thing wentthrough.

All of the animals that were rescued in this groupweresurrendered. The owners will not be reclaiming them. All of them neednew forever homes or at least a foster home in the meantime.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Aww! She's beautiful and you changed your avatar back to Buck Ives.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## juicyjuicee (Sep 26, 2005)

Shes cute. Glad you will be fostering her.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2005)

How adorable. I'm so glad you and your family are fostering her. Do you think you'll end up adopting her?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 26, 2005)

what a beauty! i wanna doggie too! Congrats!


----------



## Mommarsd (Sep 28, 2005)

We changed Sadie's name back to her given nameby the rescue people - she is now Lilah. She sure does loveto torment poor Tootsie!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 28, 2005)

Liiiiiilah! 

NO tormenting the bunnies!! :nonono:

Especially the Big Black Bunny if you know what's good for you.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 28, 2005)

Lilah is a beauty! :inlove:


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 29, 2005)

Lilah looks so happy and perky! By the picturesyou have posted, you would think she has been living in your home sinceshe was a pup! Awesome job D's!!


----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2005)

*Mommarsd wrote: *


> She sure does love to torment poor Tootsie!


She just doesn't understand that THE BIG BLACK BUNNIE WILL BITE HER!!

She picks on Reya (our other doggie)pretty good, too.


----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Lilah looks so happy and perky!


*"perky"...*that's putting it _lightly_ :shock:

She can't be more than 10-12 months old so there's still a lot of puppyin her. She's not housebroken yet. She doesn't chew a lot so hopefullyshe done breaking teeth and teething.

And it looks like we will be adopting her very soon, too. LILAH'S GONNA HAVE A FOREVER HOME!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Andit looks like we will be adopting her very soon, too. LILAH'S GONNAHAVE A FOREVER HOME!!!




:shock2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh look! Now Jim and Danielle have the beginnings of their very own Zoo!!! :colors:

My zoo mostlyconsists ofhuman animals nowdays! :?

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And it looks likewe will be adopting her very soon, too. LILAH'S GONNA HAVE A FOREVERHOME!!!
> ...


:dunno:What can I say?!?

The rescue organization called last night and asked us if we wereinterested in adopting. They said that if we weren't interested weshould bring the doggie back to them. MrsD knows more of the details.


----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Oh look! Now Jim and Daniellehave the beginnings of their very own Zoo!!! :colors:
> 
> 
> Raspberry


***Sign in the D's yard says*** *"GARAGE SALE &amp; PETTING ZOO" *


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 29, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *JimD wrote: *
> ...


Aw! I knew it! 

Southern girls have a way of getting to yourheart.



I know y'all will give that littleBelle all the love she deserves.

Laura


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 29, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lilahlooks so happy and perky!
> ...




Well, shes younger... SUPRISE!! Shes not older then 6 months, she has all her puppy teeth!!


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 29, 2005)

*JimDwrote:*


> ***Sign in the D's yard says****"GARAGE SALE &amp; PETTING ZOO" *



Ooooh! When? When? When? :colors:


----------

